# Oak trees in back yard



## richiesracks (Jun 10, 2017)

I've got some young oak trees in the back yard with some low hanging branches I trimmed the other day wondering if any one cuts there bigger limbs down into chunks and uses them in there smoker? Is it safe to do?


----------



## dward51 (Jun 10, 2017)

I don't know why it would not work.  I have a ton of pecan limbs that I have cut up and use for smoke wood. My co-worker has a small pecan orchard on his farm and every time a storm blows a limb down, he gives me a call.  He thought it was cool when I took him a pork butt that I smoked over "his" wood.

If it's green wood, I would cut it and split it depending on the size and let it dry.  I know a lot of commercial pits run on green hickory, but I'm not so sure about oak.


----------



## 3montes (Jun 11, 2017)

Oak is probably one of if not the best wood to smoke with. It burns long and hot and has a mild to medium smoke flavor. I use it almost exclusively mixed with apple when I can find it. If the limbs are green cut them to whatever size you plan to use them in and let them dry. Depending on size it may take only a month or two to get them useable.

I buy my wood a season ahead of time. I buy wood in late summer or early fall to be used for the following year. I have a wood crib I store it in for drying.


----------



## sundown farms (Jun 12, 2017)

I have live oaks in the yard and have always cut limbs ~2"+ in diameter into short logs and later into chunks on the radial arm saw. A 4" long "log" splits easily. I do the same with pecan limbs from the farm.  I prefer to use wood where I know what it may have been exposed to.


----------

